# breaking in a new 30-06 Kimber rifle



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

I am breaking in my new Kimber 8400 Montana in 30-06 tomorrow. Unless I get some other suggestions or pointed in a different direction I will do the following.

Using 150gr factory ammunition (Winchester & Federals) I will take these steps.

1. I will shoot one round and clean with bore slovent (foam solvent waiting 30min. for solvent to break down the copper) until the copper does not show up on any patch before I move one to fire the next round for five rounds.

2. I will then shoot one group of three then clean as stated above and do this for 5 consectittive groups (15 rounds) or until no more copper shows up on a second patch while cleaning the barrel after a three round group). if at anytime during this process no copper shows up on a second patch after a three round group I will consider the barrel broke-in.

3. I will continue the same proceedure of cleaning the barrel but for the next 20 rounds will shoot 4 five shot groups. (at anytime a second patch after a five shot group does not show copper I wii consider the barrel broke in). :sniper:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I used Bore Tech's Eliminator on my Montana in 243. The directions on the bottle are as follows:

1. Run 2-3 patches soaked with eliminator down the bore (using a jag)

2. 10-15 swipes through the bore with a stiff bristled NYLON cleaning brush

3. Repeat step 1 and let the barrel sit for 3-5 min

4. Dry patch the barrel until the patches come out clean.

I did the shoot-clean method for 5 shots and there was so little fouling that I just started shooting it as I would any other barrel and that's worked quite well. The barrel on my rifle now needs to be cleaned every 60-75 rounds. I follow the above procedure and it works great.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Horsager, the bore tech elmiminator will help break a barrel in? Or is that the process you used to clean between groups when breaking in a barrel. I'm guessing the latter of the two but just wanted to make sure.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm not a big believer in "Barrel Break In". I want to start out with a new rifle/barrel clean down to bare metal. I do the "Shoot/Clean" routine for a couple shots just to see what I'm working with. If it fouls badly I clean it more often, if not then I just shoot it like I normally would.

It's hard for me to figure how the shoot/clean regimen actually "Breaks In" a barrel. I'd think every shot produces the same amount of "wear" on the barrel, as does every cleaning. My only reasoning for the shoot/clean regimen early in a barrels life is just to see what I'm working with in terms of how fast/slow will the barrel foul.

Others will see this differently and there are dozens of techniques and opinions out there. Find one that makes you feel good and run with it.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

on this note, does anyone use jb's on new barrels. it seems to me this would help take out any slight tool marks, and rough spots while breaking a barrel in.

i use bore tech too, and have been very impressed with it.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Not that I think it is wrong to break in a barrel, but I don't know what the purpose would be, but I assume it is supposed to help with accuracy? If that is the case, here is what I do.

Shoot, shoot, shoot, and then shoot some more. I have never done anthing else.

The results are a follows:

Savage 111 7x57 150 gr Sierra game king leaving muzzle at 2850 = sub 1/2 inch groups.
Savage 110 270 130 gr Scirrocco leaving muzzle at 3088 = sub 1/2 inch groups.
Savage 116 w/ muzzle break, 26 inch fluted barrel 180 gr Scirrocco leaving muzzle at 3119 = sub 1 inch groups.
2- NEF Mach 2's using Hornady Factory ammo leaving muzzle at 2087 = 1 hole 3 shot groups at 50 yards.

If the purpose is something other than accuracy, I am not sure what it would be. Please tell me. :2cents:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I used JB before Wipe Out foaming cleaner came about. I still use JB for a rifle barrel that I can't get clean any other way. JB as well as it works is still my last resort.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

nhunter said:


> Shoot, shoot, shoot, and then shoot some more. I have never done anthing else.


You're not alone... in fact I didn't realize people had steps they did to break in barrels. It's always been a one step proccess repeated about 250 times for my family. Just go out and shoot, ALOT!


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

nhunter said:


> Not that I think it is wrong to break in a barrel, but I don't know what the purpose would be, but I assume it is supposed to help with accuracy? If that is the case, here is what I do.
> 
> Shoot, shoot, shoot, and then shoot some more. I have never done anthing else.
> 
> ...


I knew I left one out......Obviously not one of my better rifles. But to tell the whole story, I should include it also.

Remington Model 7 .260 Rem 100 gr Nosler Ballistic tip leaving muzzle at 3047 = 1 1/2 to 1 1/4 inch groups.

To a bench rest shooter, these groups may not be so great, but for hunting I consider them all excellent with the exception of the 260, which I consider marginal.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

With a rod that fits the bore, and a tight patch, you will be able to feel the difference between a smooth bore, and one with excessive tool marks and burrs. If a new barel has these symptoms, fifty strokes with JB, and check again. Repeat if necessary until slick. Shoot and clean as necessary. BTW, I have almost never seen the need to clean a .22 LR barrel after JB, and a moly treatment. Some see Moly as a detriment to centerfire barrels. I can't make up my mind on this one, but for rimfires shooting plated or lead bullets, it's a miracle! Good shooting, Burl


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

how do you mean "moly treatment"? are you using a dry spray moly to coat the bore, or bullets? im interested cause ive never heard of this in rimfires, and it sounds like it is a good idea.


----------

